# Wat is dat toch met die 'lume'?



## EricSW

Zoals de titel zegt, wat is dat toch met die 'lume' duscussies hier op WUS?

Ik heb me persoonlijk nog nooit druk gemaakt over het feit dat een horloge nog af te lezen is in het donker, en heb er ook nooit een horloge voor laten liggen.

Wat is dat toch dat mensen dat zo belangrijk vinden? Het grootste deel van de tijd heb je daar toch niks aan? Kan me voorstellen dat het voor sommige mensen anders is, maar op WUS zijn wel heel veel mensen die het erg belangrijk vinden.... zij dat meelopers, of mis ik iets?


----------



## GuySie

Het is natuurlijk in principe een functioneel onderdeel van je horloge en als het erop zit hoort het ook goed te zijn. Net als dat bv een duikring unidirectioneel hoort te zijn en niet makkelijk hoort te verspringen. Als je een dress watch hebt zonder lume maakt het niet uit dat ie niet afleesbaar is in het donker, daar is ie niet voor gemaakt. Maar een lompe duiker tool watch met slechte lume is net zo slecht als dat de duikring beide kanten opdraait, of dat ie uberhaupt niet tot de gewenste diepte kan.


----------



## EricSW

Ja, oké, alleen worden de meeste duikershologes die door WUS-leden worden gekocht niet gebruikt om daadwerkelijk meet te duiken, en toch wordt het erg belangrijk gevonden dat de lume perfect (of nog beter) is.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik begrijp het ook niet. Eerlijk gezegd interesseert me lume helemaal niet. Hetzelfde is dat sommigen hier obsesief met de nauwkeurigheid van mechanische horloges bezig zijn. Als het nauwkeurig moet, pak ik wel iets radiogestuurds...

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## GuySie

EricSW said:


> Ja, oké, alleen worden de meeste duikershologes die door WUS-leden worden gekocht niet gebruikt om daadwerkelijk meet te duiken, en toch wordt het erg belangrijk gevonden dat de lume perfect (of nog beter) is.


Nee, maar dat zeg ik ook: ze vinden het ook belangrijk dat de bezel klopt en dat de kast echt waterdicht is tot honderd meter, ook al zal het horloge niet eens in de buurt van een strand komen. Het is een functioneel deel van je horloge, en als het erop zit wil je ook dat het goed werkt. Lume die niet oplicht is net zo stom als een chronograaf die geen tijd kan meten.

Van die dramaqueens die ontevreden zijn als hun horloge niet 24 uur in het donker afleesbaar is, dat is weer een volledig andere klasse. Maar ook ik vind het belangrijk dat als er lume op een horloge zit, het ook gewoon goed werkt.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Wat GuySie zegt, als het erop zit moet het ook (goed) werken.

Bovendien houd ik elke nacht een horloge om en heb ik geen digitaal klokje in de buurt van mijn bed staan omdat ik graag ik het pikkedonker slaap (verduisterend gordijn). Als ik dan op een gegeven moment wakker word wil ik ook gewoon op mijn horloge kunnen aflezen wat de tijd is zonder een lampje aan te hoeven knippen.

Daarnaast kun je er leuke foto's van maken ;-)


----------



## EricSW

Lester Burnham said:


> Daarnaast kun je er leuke foto's van maken ;-)


:-d Ik denk ik dat dat de beste verklaring tot nu toe is!


----------



## noxious

Ook gaat het er natuurlijk om dat echte tool-dive-horloges niet alleen in het donker af te lezen zijn, maar met name onder water dus in één oogopslag leesbaar zijn. Hoe feller de lume hoe beter dat het zichtbaar is onderwater. Het is gewoon een praktisch aspect van de klok in dat geval.

Voor in het donker voldoen de meeste horloges wel. In het donker is het juist een kwestie van geduld. Veel horloges zijn dan wellicht slecht afleesbaar, maar als de ogen gewend raken aan de duisternis (night-adapted) dan zul je het klokje weer kunnen aflezen.

Wat de mechanische nauwkeurigheid betreft... Een mechanische klok loopt nooit beter dan een radioklok, maar dan nog kan het niet de bedoeling zijn dat de mechanische varianten elke dag 5 minuten winnen of verliezen!!! Dat is in een week 35 minuten en dat zou betekenen dat je je horloge moet blijven bijstellen. Het gaat er juist om dat het zo degelijk mogelijk in elkaar wordt gezet. Hoe exacter des te duurder. Vrij logisch. Meestal wordt er dan ook een groot gedeelte met de hand in elkaar gezet en dan is er ook nog onderscheidt in de uurwerken van de fabrikant zelf of de ingekochte varianten. Dit kan behoorlijk oplopen. Een beetje het verschil tussen een Fiat en een Ferrari, waarbij de Ferrari ook een ruitenwisser heeft die degelijk dient te werken, ook al rij je geen 300 Km/h in de regen!?

Duikers hebben gewoon veelal dikke brede wijzers, zodat er veel lume op kan. Voor voldoende zicht onder water dus!

Wat ik wel even kwijt wil is dat er wel inderdaad veel mensen zijn die om de meest rare ideeen vinden dat het op sommige klokjes hoort te zitten. Het voorbeeld van een dresswatch is al gegeven. Daarnaast heb je veel LUME-Enthousiasts en is het ook nog eens een aardige strijd tussen de Lume-producenten. Denk maar bijv. aan de varianten: Lumibrite en Luminova...

Groetjes,
Kevin


----------



## MHe225

Ik behoor niet tot de lume .... maar zeker voor sommige horloges vind ik een goede lume belangrijk. Mijn vrouw heeft hele slechte ogen (2x -9.25) en wilde daarom een wat groter horloge, niet je typische kleine dameshorloge, zodat ze redelijk simpel en onopvallend in ee oogopslag kan zien hoe laat het is (om dit even te plaatsen, we praten nu over '98 en toen waren grote / mannen horloges niet erg popi bij de dames). Zo kwamen we bij haar Fortis Flieger uit. De lume zorgt er voor dat ze ook 's nachts kan zien hoe laat het is, zonder eerst haar bril te hoeven zoeken of half uit bed te klimmen om haar ogen ca 20 cm voor de wekkerradio te krijgen .....

RonB


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Een goede "lume" moet het gewoon een nacht lang volhouden, meer is niet belangrijk in mijn optiek.


Proost,Elf


----------



## GuySie

Temperarely said:


> Een goede "lume" moet het gewoon een nacht lang volhouden, meer is niet belangrijk in mijn optiek.


Een nacht lang is erg lang hoor! De meeste van mijn horloges redden dat niet.


----------



## Marc-B1

Lume ? Boys and their toys hé ! :-d

Ik vind het gewoon leuk om 's nachts naar die lume te kijken ! :-!
( zal wel een afwijking zijn zeker ? ;-):-d )

Als je een horloge wil die het een hele nacht kan uithouden koop je best een Seiko monster of een Seamaster Broad arrow of beter nog een horloge met tritium-buisjes - die hoeven niet eens "opgeladen" te worden en blijven de hele nacht haarscherp ! :-!
Natuurlijk komt er aan al dat licht ooit es een eind, maar Luminova wordt ook minder met de jaren.

Je hebt ook klokken die héél veel licht geven, en dat hoeven daarom niet altijd de allerduurste te zijn ;-)


----------



## Temperarely

GuySie said:


> Een nacht lang is erg lang hoor! De meeste van mijn horloges redden dat niet.


Hoi,

De meeste promasters die ik gebruik redden dat wel. De AS4035 ,die zowiezo super afleesbaar is, is de beste van het stel.Op de voet gevolgt door PMV en PMX. De duiker BY2000 is de minste. Net te weinig lumespullie in de wijzers verwerkt omdat de wijzers gedeeltelijk open zijn. Geen ramp , maar zo is het.

groet , Elf


----------



## Sjors

Ik zal binnenkort eens kijken of ik wat Lume shots kan maken van mijn Monster en Ecozilla. Nu moet je het maar even met mijn walvisje doen;-)










Die houd het overigens maar twee en een halve seconde vol:-d

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## EricSW

Temperarely said:


> Hoi,
> 
> De meeste promasters die ik gebruik redden dat wel. De AS4035 ,die zowiezo super afleesbaar is, is de beste van het stel.Op de voet gevolgt door PMV en PMX. De duiker BY2000 is de minste. Net te weinig lumespullie in de wijzers verwerkt omdat de wijzers gedeeltelijk open zijn. Geen ramp , maar zo is het.
> 
> groet , Elf


Kijk dat bedoelde ik dus, je begint een topic over lume en na 13 berichten is het al zover...;-)


----------



## Sjors

Ik weet niet zoveel van lume af, maar is dat niet eigenlijk om beter onder water je wijzers en wijzerplaat af te kunnen lezen? In dat geval is een hele nacht misschien wel erg lang. Ik vind lume gewoon best wel cool, net als EL backlight.

G-Shocks hebben meestal erg beperkte lume. Tot mijn verbazing heeft de nieuwe GW-3000 serie erg goede lume en blijft de wijzerplaat ook 's nachts tot 's morgensvroeg nog afleesbaar (niet dat je er dan nog een boek mee lezen kunt).

Ik heb eens in mijn dooosjes gesnuffeld en wat fofootjes gemaakt. Allle foto's headden een sluitertijd van 30 seconden.










Een basic analoge/digitale G-Shock (G-701D). Niet veel bijzonder dus, wel mooie zonsondergang op de achtergrond.










Ecozilla (met de TV op de achtergrond nog aan).










Nog meet Ecozilla










Monster, met de TV aan op de achtergrond, hoef ik niet te vertellen dat dit de oranje is.










Nou, het is dus een oranje monster...










GW-3000B










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Paar mooie plaatjes Sjors, helaas kan ik de sluitertijd op mijn toestel maar tot aan 8 sec. instellen...

Die EcoZilla ziet er heerlijk begeerlijk uit ;-) Komt misschien omdat ik al meer dan een week op de mijne zit te wachten, mijn laatste (in de zin van: vorige :-d) bestelling.


----------



## Sjors

Hoi Lester,

Die Ecozilla was al een hele lange wens van mij om te hebben, en in het echt is ie eigenlijk veel mooier dan op alle foto's die ik heb gezien (en heb gemaakt). Op foto's zie je meestal de diepe kast en de "eenvoudige" wijzerplaat met oversized markers. In 3D is de kast echter geweldig mooi afgewerkt.

Ik heb mijne kado gekregen van een goede vriend. De batterij leek kapot, maar het enige wat het horloge nodig had was een reset. Hoe dat moet staat in de gebruiksaanwijzing, mocht die van jou ook van die "twee seconden sprongen" maken. Weet je dat alvast;-)

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham

Sjors said:


> in het echt is ie eigenlijk veel mooier dan op alle foto's die ik heb gezien


Op die manier wordt het wachten niet makkelijker :-d

Ik had in wat reviews inderdaad al een en ander gelezen over die twee seconden-sprongetjes. Heeft te maken met het Eco-Drive systeem dat niet genoeg opgeladen is dacht ik. Bedankt dat je me er nog effe aan hebt herinnerd |>


----------

